# Pastel het ghost X albino royal



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi guys another person here who is rubbish with genetics. Right what would be the outcome of a pastel het ghost X albino = ?

And then to breed two of the pastel siblings back to each other, would these just be albino pastel ghosts?

Cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

25% Pastel het Albino het Ghost
25% Pastel het Albino
25% het Albino het Ghost
25% het Albino

What you get back would depend on the genes the ones you put together have as you would not be able to tell visually which snakes carried the Ghost gene.

However, if you put 2 of the Pastels back together you would have a 1:8 chance of creating a Pastel Albino, with the possibility of the Ghost gene appearing too.


*All % are chance per egg.


----------



## Le Croc (Mar 30, 2009)

cool cheers mate, i like those odds have always been a betting man.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Le Croc said:


> And then to breed two of the pastel siblings back to each other, would these just be albino pastel ghosts?


 nope...



Blackecho said:


> 25% Pastel het Albino het Ghost
> 25% Pastel het Albino
> 25% het Albino het Ghost
> 25% het Albino
> ...


yep, by breeding the pastel sibs back to each other, 1:8 (2:16) is correct for a pastel albino...
you would also have a 1:16 chance of a super pastel albino
so realistically, you have a 3:16 chance of producing a pastel albino+

all of the albino hets from this pairing would be classed as 66% het


and as already stated, ALL would be 'poss het ghost' (50%)


----------

